# Will a chinese algae eater eat cherry's?



## AlexPerez (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not sure about the CAE going after the shrimp,
but the cherry barbs might.

Regards, 
Alex


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

CAE are nasty little suckers. I don't know about the shrimp but I'd assume the worst. The size of the CAE is also a factor.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

its fairly small...only about 2 inches or so. it has never bothered anything even when it was in my parents tank. it was filled with tetras, gouramis and a betta. could have cared less. he doesnt mess with the barbs either but they could be a problem as they try to eat everything in the tank thats comes floating about. maybe its not a good idea anyway.


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

Any thoughts on the CAE with shrimp?


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

The CAE will eat juvie shrimp. The CAE may be small now, but he's gonna get big, and he's gonna munch, not on adults, but any babies.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IME a CAE will murder anything in a tank it doesn't eat once it grows up.


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

if the CAE is the same as the Siamease Algae Eater then yes cause i seen my SAE's eat some baby shrimp so i took them out and put them in my pond.


----------

